# Hairball



## indyjim (Apr 29, 2017)

Pulled this out with the trip waste linkage. One of the last few homes I still service.








Nice tub though. A real pain to get upstairs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Do you charge for that or under warranty? If I cleaned the drain, 30 days. If I find the same amount, I charge. Same for rerunning a new line.

I have one customer, almost to the same day every year, showers clogged. Every time I pull out a cat and a half! I save a old kinked up cable and stretch the end out and save it just for them. Line is all of 8'.


----------



## indyjim (Apr 29, 2017)

This is once a year, and the wife is the only one that uses the tub. They call me when it starts to drain slow. It's a corkscrew linkage that pushes down on the trip lever. Hair catches there every time. Takes 5 minutes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Still a waste of your time. So you don't charge? Dude, that's a 5 minute drain call. I'd tell them your normal rates, knock $10 off on a 7 month prevent.


----------



## indyjim (Apr 29, 2017)

Oh no. We always charge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Pulled a hair extension out of a toilet this morning.


----------



## HotDawg (Aug 4, 2017)

Surely you must charge for that? I seriously don't know why people aren't more careful when it comes to hair clogging a drain. Such a simple issue to resolve too. I'd charge for the sheer ignorance  but then again, maybe i'm just not a nice person!


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

HotDawg said:


> Surely you must charge for that? I seriously don't know why people aren't more careful when it comes to hair clogging a drain. Such a simple issue to resolve too. I'd charge for the sheer ignorance  but then again, maybe i'm just not a nice person!


bein nice don't pay my bills,how bout you???:no:


----------

